# Crap!!! Is my stuff ruined?



## Adam_david (May 11, 2014)

I keep all my peptides in a mini fridge in a back room both constituted and unconstituted. Last night I guess my fridge decided to thaw and ice over in parts. The only things that may be in question is some unconstituted igf-1 lr3. About 3 vials froze to the fridge.  Nothing that was constitued was effected. Only the 3 unconstituted igf-1lr3 
My question is are they ruined?


----------



## Adam_david (May 11, 2014)

???


----------



## srd1 (May 12, 2014)

I wouldnt think so brother should be fine if they were mine I would use them.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 13, 2014)

Adam_david said:


> I keep all my peptides in a mini fridge in a back room both constituted and unconstituted. Last night I guess my fridge decided to thaw and ice over in parts. The only things that may be in question is some unconstituted igf-1 lr3. About 3 vials froze to the fridge.  Nothing that was constitued was effected. Only the 3 unconstituted igf-1lr3
> My question is are they ruined?



They are fine. Unreconstituted peptides are actually best stored in the freezer.


----------



## joshck77 (May 20, 2014)

I dont know about the igf......but I know peps and hcg can be pre loaded into syringes and frozen and just thaw out when needed.


----------

